# WoW welche Klasse,server,dps Nachteile/Vorteile



## Rebel9 (29. August 2011)

Hallo
also ich wollt man fragen was ihr für klassen spielt
und wo ihr eure vorteile und nachteile habt 
also mein mein steckbrief ist so.
Main:Hunter
Stufe:85 
realm wrathbringer
also ich fahre so 20-22k dps
Vorteile:
also ich finde den hunter also range besser also die übersicht 
in schlachtzügen und eben das hunters kette tragen können fetten schaden machen
und eben nicht wie mage sofrt platt gehen wenn sie angegriffen werden.
Nachteile:
Also bis auf das mann imma die schuld als hunter bekommt wenn die grp failt,finde ich kein 
das ist meine meinung also jetz ist euer chair eure meinung gefragt bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

druide heal
85
teldrassil
je nach encounter zwischen 5-28k hps

vorteil
man rennt verplant in der gegend rum und hottet einfach alles instant was schaden bekommt, wenn es trotzdem stirb isses in irgendnem feuer oder so stehen geblieben. ab und an drückt man mal nen anderen healspell, rasche heilung z.b. 
nachteil
schuhsolen bekommen löcher vom vielen laufen


----------



## Special_Flo (1. September 2011)

Ich habe 5 Chars ( Hexer, Hunter, DK, Krieger, Paladin).
Und am Liebsten spiele ich den DK , da ich mit dem Tanke.
Alle 5 Chars auf 85 und min 360er Gear.
Realm: Mal'Ganis
Vorteil:
Tanks braucht man immer.
Und ich brauch mich nicht zu bewegen.
Nachteil:
Ich kriege immer aufs Maul.

mfg Flo


----------



## Forti (2. September 2011)

Hi, wozu gibt es eigentlich die Sammeltreads  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ammelthread-world-warcraft-mit-cataclysm.html


----------



## Sn0w1 (4. September 2011)

denke mal das ist jetzt unwichtig, da es ja nicht nur um Cata geht.

Also ich persönlich hab so ziemlich jeden char und iwie hat man überall vor und nachteile. Liebling ist aber immernoch Dudu Katze, Warri Schutz und Schami Heal


----------



## xMetalingus84x (6. September 2011)

zwar seit ende oktober 2010 im ruhestand aber ich bring mich trotzdem mal eben kurz ein:

Main: Resto Druid
Stufe: 80
Realm: Blackhand

Erwähnenswerte Twinks (Realm Blackhand):
Prot Warry (80)
Enhancement Sham (80)
Shadow Priest (80)

Vor- und Nachteile der Klassen sind wohl allen Spielern die sich mit ihren und anderen Klassen auseinandersetzen bekannt


----------



## kyyo (7. September 2011)

Hatte nie Nachteile, alle Klassen auf Max Level und immer die spielen die gerade total gebufft worden ist.  

Aber ist in Cata eh unwichtig, Wotlk war für mich schon nen reinfall obwohl Storytechnisch gut, aber mit Cata ist es für mich nur noch wie recyceltes Klopapier. Aber das ist ja nen alter Hut^^.


Aber Fav  ist nachwievor mein Priest gewesen Shadow/Holy/Diszi je nach Situation ^^.


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

Main: Frost-Magier
Stufe: 81
Realm: Nazjatar

Vorteile: In PVE gegenüber einzelne, übermächtig. PVP 1 vs. 1 fast nie fehlschläge. Wasserelemntar.

Nachteile: In PVP immer die aggro von allen Menschlichen Spielern, deshalb ohne prisi sofort tod. Blöde Haters 

Aber trozdem tolle Klasse


----------



## Jimini (9. Dezember 2011)

Meine Chars liegen seit Juni 2010 auf der Forscherliga brach, mein Main und absoluter Lieblingschar war mein Heiligpriester:

Vorteile: viele Procs durch hohe Critrate, dadurch u.a. instant-Flashheals (welche mit einer entsprechenden Tempowertung aber ohnehin sprichwörtlich "rausgerotzt" werden). Ziemlich flexibel, exzellenter Tankheiler (Guardian Spirit!) als auch bei der Gruppenheilung durchaus zu gebrauchen (Circle of Healing, Renew, Prayer of Mending...).
Nachteile: keine Ahnung. Ich kam in WOTLK immer bestens klar. 

Daneben hatte ich noch einen Prot- / Retribution-Paladin, den ich wie meinen Prot-Krieger sehr gern gespielt habe. Ferner hatte ich noch einen Hexer, eine Arkan- / Frostfeuer-Magierin, eine Schattenpriesterin, einen Todesritter (der einzige meiner Chars, mit dem ich wirklich ÜBERHAUPT nicht klarkam), eine Marksman-Jägerin und eine Heilschamanin im Einsatz. Diese Chars habe ich zwar recht viel gespielt, aber ich war selten in anspruchsvolleren Raidinstanzen unterwegs, somit kann ich über die Vor- und Nachteile nicht wirklich etwas sagen.

MfG Jimini


----------

